# MPI auf Profibusschnittstelle umswitchen



## hannebatte (23 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte euer geballtes wissen mal zuhilfe nehmen, um zu erfahren ob man die MPI-Schnittstelle auf Profibus umswitchen kann.
Ich habe hier ne CPU 314C-2DP.

Danke schonmal im vorraus
Grüße


----------



## MatMer (23 August 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn du sagst warum. Deine CPU hat doch MPI und Profibus.


----------



## hannebatte (23 August 2007)

HAllo,
Der Profibus ist schon von einer Visualisierung (OP) belegt und am Profibusstecker an der CPU ist kein Platz mehr für zusätzliche Profibuskabel.
Und ein neues Kabel von der Visualisierung (OP) zurückzuführen, weil der Stecker da noch ne Kabeleinführung hat, wäre zu umständlich.


----------



## SPSTorsten (23 August 2007)

Profi*bus *ist ein Bussystem, dh du kannst mehr als einen Tn anschliessen...


----------



## JesperMP (23 August 2007)

Zu frage:


> ich wollte euer geballtes wissen mal zuhilfe nehmen, um zu erfahren ob man die MPI-Schnittstelle auf Profibus umswitchen kann.
> Ich habe hier ne CPU 314C-2DP.


Nein, kann man nicht.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (23 August 2007)

Die MPI Schnittstelle dieser Steuerung kann nicht auf PB umgeschaltet werden. Beschreiben Sie doch bitte einmal Ihren Aufbau näher und erklären Sie, was Sie machen möchten. Vieleicht haben wir ja eine andere Lösung.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Werner54 (23 August 2007)

*Kabel schneiden*

@ hannebatte

entweder: Das Profibuskabel zwischen CPU und OP auftrennen, Stecker mit 2 Anschlußmöglichkeiten dazwischen, oder...
Stecker an der CPU austauschen, beide Teilnehmer dort anschließen, wieder fertig.


----------



## hannebatte (23 August 2007)

also schonmal merci für die Antworten.

Für diejenigen die Wissen wollten wie der Aufbau ist hab ich mal ein bisschen rumgemalt. 

Also zu sehen ist der Aufbau wie er gerade vorhanden ist mit Panel 677 touch mit cp 5611, ET200, und meiner CPU. Alles natürlich schön weit voneinander Räumlich getrennt.
An der Positionierung kann auch nicht mehr gerüttelt werden...

Jetzt will ich die "Neue Staion" (Unten Links) mit Profibus an die CPU ankoppeln.
Wie man erkennen kann ist der Profibusstecker an der CPU voll .
Ich hab mir zwar gedacht, ich könnte ja nen zweiten Stecker huckepack draufsetzen, aber SIEMENS hat diese Variante ja nicht freigegeben. 

Naja

Was noch gehen würde wäre ne CP-Baugruppe an die SPS koppeln.
Aber diese Variante ist eindeutig zu teuer.

So ich hoffe das ist mal genug an Information .

Also dann
Grüße hannebatte


----------



## MSB (23 August 2007)

Die einfachste Variante:
Repeater, kostet in der günstigsten Version bei Siemens ca. 280€ Liste.
In jedem Fall deutlich billiger als ein CP.

Vorteil, wenn deine Anlage wirklich so weit räumlich getrennt ist,
das es unmöglich/nicht sinnvoll ist ein Kabel zu ziehen, wäre ein Repeater ohnehin praktisch unumgänglich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mclear (23 August 2007)

Hallo hannebatte,

mach es einfach so wie Werner es schon gesagt hat. Hab dir dazu dein Bildchen mal angepasst. Noch ein Buskabel zur neuen Station ist dazu allerdings schon von Nöten.... Ist nicht schön, aber dafür auch nicht unbedingt selten  

Gruß mclear


----------



## o.s.t. (24 August 2007)

warum das Panel nicht an MPI koppeln? Schnittstelle im Protool anpassen und gut ist. dann wird das 2. Loch im Profibusstecker der CPU frei.

o.s.t.


----------



## mclear (26 August 2007)

die Idee ist gut, aber er hat uns ja nicht verraten, was für ein Panel dort vorhanden ist....

woher willst du wissen das es Protool, Flexible oder was Siemensähnliches ist???

Gruß mclear


----------



## hannebatte (28 August 2007)

Jo Servus,

ich werde wohl das ganze mit dem Repeater anpacken...
weil ich die bestehenden Netzstrukturen aufrecht erhalten will/soll.
Naja. 

Trotzdem vielen Danke für die ganzen Ideen und Tipps.
Ich werd auch versuchen beim nächsten Problem, das ansteht, gleich mehr Infos zu erwähnen....

Nebenbei erwähnt...es ist Siemens... ein Panel PC 677 und WinCC flexible.


Also dann munterbleiben
Grüße


----------

